# Looking for a skilled guitarist around here for...



## Wicked_one

I've been listening a lot to Beethoven lately, especially his 8th symphony, and I thought... "Wow, I'd really like playing it on guitar!". So now I'm in the process of transcribing it (just like Yamashita did with Dvorak's 9th).

But I encountered a problem. While playing, transcribing, writing it I realized that I don't have the proper skills to continue this. So I was wondering:

Is here any SKILLED guitarist that would like to try my transcription? (it's not the whole 1st part... it's only till the first repetition sign in the score). I'd appreciate comments, reviews, help, indications to make this a lovely playable piece 

Cheers! :tiphat:

(hope I posted it where it should be)


----------



## Lukecash12

Yes, I am confident that I can play the transcription, but it might take me some time to perfect my fingering method for it, practice it, interpret it, and record. Suffice to say, if you email me the transcription (some basic, even amateurish tabs would be helpful), I would relish recording it for your listening pleasure.

Here is my email: [email protected]


----------

